# Ozark Trail Tents: Warning!!!!



## kwcharne

I purchased an Ozark Trail tent three years ago. I only camp with my tent once a year, so this tent has only been used three times. On the third use two of the connector hubs broke in weak rain storm, one center five-way connector and a side four-way connector. I called to get them replaced to only be told that they no longer make the five way hub because they no longer make this tent anymore! From what I was told on the phone, they make new tent models every one to two years. With out this center hub my tent is useless. The lady on the phone actually told me that there was nothing to do to repair me tent and to look on craigslist for a new one! I would highly recommend to everyone not to purchase an Ozark Trail tent for these reasons.
1. my tent broke in a very moderate rainstorm.
2. the tents only have a 6 month warranty. Seriously, six months for a tent. 
3. the tent that you buy this year will NOT be made with-in the next two years so if something does break you had better hope they have some extra in their inventory or you will not be able to fix your tent.


----------



## jimmy johans

Is this not a Wal Mart brand? what was cost of tent? sounds like 
you bought a disposable tent.


----------



## Echolalia

Go with Wenzel or Coleman. I have gotten many good years from both of those names in terms of camping.


----------



## ESOX

Yep, I had to look it up, it's only sold at WallyWorld. Try them for satisfaction. Good luck.


----------



## MASONMAN66

Man I 've got a tent for you if you dont mind spending a little $ mind you its not backpackers tent for it weighs about mm 80 maybe 110 wth all equipment . Just picked it up this past week at cabellas its the KODIAK tent an man I tellya she's a keeper 12 -9 sleepen area along wth canapy wth. optional screening to keep those skeeters out an she 's breathable meaning your not going to sufficate come those warm early mornings in summertime .after my friend got her pitched up that night it rained , next morning went out to look not a drop inside ! wind was gusting also I'm very happy wth this tent an wish to say thnx to the ppl who recommended this mansion ! cant wait till a couple more weeks pass by ,will be goin salmon fishing for at least 2 weeks come on mothernature show me what ya got now !!lol


----------



## Matt V

Echolalia said:


> Go with Wenzel or Coleman. I have gotten many good years from both of those names in terms of camping.


 
I wouldn't recomend a Coleman. If you are going to use it, buy a quality tent. I tried to go the cheap route last year and bought a Coleman for a little over $100. The first trip out, one of the pole's snapped and the tent leaked. I took it back and bought a Eureka. It cost twice as much for a smaller tent, but it is a lot nicer. I had it out in a huge thunderstorm for 2 day's and it never leaked a drop.


----------

